# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Hero Arm, 3D printed robotic hand, Open Bionics Ltd., Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Open Bionics Ltd.

Home page - openbionics.com/hero-arm

----------


## Airicist

World's Most Advanced 3D Printed Robotic Hand 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Open bionics presents their latest 3D printed robotic hand at CES 2015, worn by Dan who was born without a right hand.

----------


## Airicist

Open Bionics 3D Printed Prosthetics

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> Open Bionics, a startup out of the U.K that makes bionic hands, figured out how to dramatically lower the cost of prosthetics using a combination of open-sourced 3D printing software and robotic sensors.
> 
> Nearly 2 million people live with the loss of a limb in the U.S., according to Amputee Coalition. The most common amputation is partial hand or arm loss...
> 
> Read Full Article: "A Look At Open Bionics’ 3D-Printed Robotic Hands For Amputees"
> 
> by Sarah Buhr
> September 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Testing the Open Bionic hand

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> The team from Cambrian Intelligence testing the Open Bionics hand connected to a sensor glove.


caint.io

Co-founder - Miika Pera

Co-founder - Hamid Reza Zaheri

----------


## Airicist

Open Bionics robotic hand controllable via EMG

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> Meet the 'Ada hand'. A 3D printed robotic hand that can be built within an hour. For makers and robotics researchers. Join our developer forum if you'd like to share your work with the 'Ada hand'.

----------


## Airicist

Open Bionics robotic hand object testing

Published on Mar 1, 2016




> Open Bionics tries out another round of objects testing. This is a 3D printed bionic hand in development for amputees.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Hero Arm

Published on Apr 25, 2018




> Hero Arm is the world's first clinically tested, medically certified, and FDA registered 3D-printed bionic arm. Grab, pinch, high-five, fist bump, thumbs-up. Welcome to the future, where disabilities are superpowers.

----------


## Airicist

Tilly Lockey receives Alita: Battle Angel bionic arms

Published on Feb 15, 2019




> We've teamed up with director James Cameron and his new blockbuster, Alita: Battle Angel, to surprise 13-year-old bionic girl Tilly Lockey with brand new bionic arms at the movie's world premiere in London. Science fiction comes to life..!


"Alita: Battle Angel", action romance sci-fi film, Robert Rodriguez, 2019, USA

----------

